# Wtb: Clausing Colchester 15x48 Gap Bed W/ Apron T-slots



## xanaphyst (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm in Houston but willing to travel to pick up a good one.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 6, 2016)

There was a guy on here a few weeks ago who said that he had some Colchester parts.  And he was in Houston.  But I haven't seen a post from him recently.


----------



## Cheeseking (Mar 6, 2016)

Google fdk3co


----------

